

Jim Starkey: Brewer's CAP Conjecture is False - alexandros
http://groups.google.com/group/cloud-computing/browse_thread/thread/9e7ed2c394f47921/b1a33ed542dd223c?show_docid=b1a33ed542dd223c&pli=1

======
mbrubeck
...if you give "consistent" a different definition than the one used by Brewer
(and others).

